# What Home Gym Equipment?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

So I do want to get in shape, I want to build muscle and lose my belly. 

I'm what you'd typically call a skinny fat ectomorph.

I currently have a Treadmill with Incline, a Swiss Ball and a 50KG barbell and dumbell Set with plastic plates.

I don't have any racks, benches or anything.

I have had gym memberships but where I live they are miles away and with the hassle of driving out there, working out at peak times, I am enthusiastic to start but then with the hassles motivation quickly drops off the edge of a cliff.

What equipment should I buy to give myself the best all round, but cost effective home gym?

Bench with press rack? Pull up/dip station? 

I was thinking a multi-gym but then I know that it's better to use free weights etc.

Also, any idea on where to get cost effective equipment? I've been looking at Argos and Amazon etc. Anywhere else?


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kettlebells are excellent for full body workouts and incorporating cardio into it.

Have a look at the insanity workout, (you can watch alot of them on youtube), if you do the full 60 day program you will see a massive difference.

You don't need to buy a massive amount, there is a lot you can do just using your own body weight. As long as you are moving around more and eating sensibly you will trim down


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

So fat is just on the belly.
Forget the gym equipment and simply go out in the fresh outdoors and run.
Burn the calories a lot quicker and so enjoyable.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mattyhall22 said:


> Kettlebells are excellent for full body workouts and incorporating cardio into it.
> 
> Have a look at the insanity workout, (you can watch alot of them on youtube), if you do the full 60 day program you will see a massive difference.
> 
> You don't need to buy a massive amount, there is a lot you can do just using your own body weight. As long as you are moving around more and eating sensibly you will trim down


I've been watching a lot of Athlean X videos on YouTube and Scott Herman Fitness. I know a few people who had the insanity workout but I think they fell by the wayside after not a lot of time.



brooklandsracer said:


> So fat is just on the belly.
> Forget the gym equipment and simply go out in the fresh outdoors and run.
> Burn the calories a lot quicker and so enjoyable.


Well as I've always been skinny, the only time I don't look like a skeleton is when I have a bit of weight on the belly. I looked gaunt and ill.

So would like to lose the flab and muscle up a bit. I'm not talking getting massive or anything. Not yet anyway.

and when I say I have a belly, it's not actually that big at all and sometimes not even noticeable under some tshirts, but I want to look reasonable with them off!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Some stats if it helps...

currently 5'11" at 75KG. Before I put on the weight I was always around 60kg naturally but always looked ill.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

Bug yourself a power cage with a flat bench, covers most bases then and can be bought relatively cheap. A decent 20kg barbell and a bit of weight and your sorted. Most cages have pull up bars, you can buy dip bars made specifically to fit, and even buy cable pull down attachments to bit if you wanted to. 

More than happy to provide links to stuff if you need help. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

What's the budget? I am currently in the process of converting half of my double garage into a gym. I spent a tidy sum on a full Olympic bench bar and weights so i didnt have to faff on with loading up plastic weights. The bench can be adjusted to support the barbell at a suitable height for squats so I can save room on a full cage/rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Im 6'0/5'11 weigh in at near 100kg, quite broad/muscular build but have a tiny belly now haha since quitting the gym.


Went to the gym at the ages 14-16 made massive progress in the first 6 months or so this it where it all comes then it slows down. this is where you need to swap technique and methods and it can get complicated and this is where most people quit.

Im 19 now I have my own gym at my granmas spare bedroom I have a situp bench in there.
a bench for benchpress does incline flat and decline.

I have two Olympic bars, a ez bar 4 different dumbbell bars and a set of small weights like they use in womens classes forgot the term but hey ho. I also have a few plates of each weight from 20kg. so 20kg 10kg 8kg 5kg 4 all the weigh down to 1


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend trying out any benches or dip/pull up stations before you buy, because some of them are quite wobbly and don't really feel up to the task.
Good luck!


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm gonna start doing the gym again so Ill let you know how it goes.

The main key is a good nutritional plan with varying foods each week plans are easy to find on the internet just adjust it to your macros I can help you with this if you want?

Just remember do varying light weights and heavy weights this way you will get the best results.

Hope it all works out for you and make a better self.

Good luck


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

This is what I have so far.... would recommend 5x5 strength training as an exercise program and anything involving high intensity compund lifts. These will burn/shred fat quicker than a cardio program and improve strength and body mass.
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

good luck with the training. 

id be tempted to keep an eye out at auctions and stuff as gyms close regularly and the kits always weighed in. or gumtree as people buy all the gear and have no idea, then realise its hard work and give up. means theres a bargain to be had.

training is a life style choice, theres no quick fix. any clown can throw iron around a gym or garage for an hour a day - its about what you do in the other 23hrs thats makes the difference. diet and rest are equally as important.

its hard work but rewarding. if it was easy everyone would do it


----------

